# Emerald Coast Redfish Club Tournament



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

ECRC's first tournament will be held Saturday Feb. 16 @ Lyons Park in Niceville.New teams are always welcome.For more info go to www.emeraldcoastredfishclub.com


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

for you fishin' club guys, here is a link to a new promotion minn kota is promoting. http://www.clubcrashers.com/


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------

